# 1971 Starcraft Supersport



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone,
Well we did it. We traded our 1981 StarCraft Seafarer 14' w/9.8hp Mercury for a 1971 StarCraft Supersport 16' w/80hp Mercury. Anyway, I would love to find out more info about the Supersport. I think it was manufactured as a "runabout", but has become more of a fishing boat over the years. Does anyone have any info about the Supersports or know of a good resource for info about them? 

Thank you all in advance for any help you may give. I'll get some pics ASAP, I'm currently having some technical difficulties.


----------



## Tusker (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't wait to see the pics. Try this site for some great info.
https://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Starcraft


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, there is a lot of info there, but didn't see what I was looking for just yet.


----------



## sr71 (Feb 3, 2013)

try here---> https://www.flickr.com/photos/starcraftbrochures/sets/72157622585203891/
and here--->https://s270.beta.photobucket.com/user/claycrusher1900/library/1971%20Starcraft
and here--->https://forums.iboats.com/starcraft-boats-53/
Have fun....


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 4, 2013)

I boats has a large aluminum Starcraft following.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the many resources so far Everyone. Take a look at some pics I took yesterday while we were getting her ready (now that the weather is better). We got the motor running the other night and it seems to run good. Definately a step (or six) up from our other boat with the 9.9 Merc. I CAN'T WAIT to get this one out there and open her up!!!
But as for now, I am having to deal with some trailer reg. issues created by the previous owner. Apperently he did some trading and switching to get the plates to run it. Things are not Jiving with the BMV. Hopefully this will get ironed out this coming week.
On to my next question: Is the Hull ID and the Boat Serial# one-in-the-same? Or are they completely different Animals? I raise this question because there are also some differences with the boat (hull) title as well. The title states that the boat is a 1971 Starcraft American, but the ID plate states it is a Starcraft SuperSport. Along with this, the Hull ID on the title does not match the boat Serial# on the tag. I am a little concerned by this only if someone starts to really check. I don't want to have to pay the consiquences for someone else's mistakes!!!
Hope you can help!?!


----------



## fisherman58 (May 5, 2013)

i own a 1971 16' super sport and an 1985 18' super sport they both have duel consoles with walk thru windshileds so if yours was made like it sits i would say its not an SS but someone could have taken the other console and windshield off . There great boats i've owned 5 of them and quite a few friends have them also


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (May 6, 2013)

That's already been established as you can see by the following pic. My question was; Is the serial# on the ID tag one-in-the-same to the Hull ID#? Should it be? I didn't have this problem with my other boat.


----------



## jdsgrog (May 11, 2013)

It looks like the previous owner modified it to be a single console fishing boat. The original was an open bow runabout with back to back seats. I'm actually starting a former supersport project, modifying it to be a single console fishing boat.


----------



## earl60446 (May 11, 2013)

Wow, that looks nice. How wide is that boat at the gunnel? I'm jealous. My boat is about 75 inches wide at max width and 73 inches wide at the stern, yours looks wider and it has capacity for a bigger motor too.
Tim


----------



## phideux (May 11, 2013)

Usually the hull ID is the registration number issued by the state when you register the boat, the serial number is the one given to it by Starcraft when they made it.. They will never be the same on the title or registration.
I've had a 71 SS for almost 20yrs, 





[/url][/img]




[/url][/img]


Mine has a 90hp on her that I got new in 1995, I use the hell of of her, mainly for hunting pigs and deer on a pair of islands that I hunt. But this time of year I'll take her out to the inlet, jetties, and out to a couple of the near-shore reefs.
I love my old Starcraft, I plan on running the heck out of her for the next 20yrs.


----------



## HahnZooKeeper (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Guys,
Yeah Earl, it is nice and wide. The specs say it has a 78" beam, but it measures out closer to 75". The biggest thing for us is the depth having younger boys. It's 25" from the gunwale to the floor, that should help keep them in the boat better than our previous boat. 
Thanks to you too Phideux, that's the info I had been looking for. There are several things about this new (old) boat and *trailer *that aren't matching up. But I'm trying to go with the flow and make sure I'm legal too. Sometimes others just do what they want and it may or may not be within the rules. #-o This can make things more difficult for folks like us as well as extremely FRUSTRATING! Because of this, we still haven't got this boat in the water.

Patience is a virtue...Right?


----------

